# I need a project (update part one )



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well the QS is looking good now and back to its former glory, just messing with it now with a few mods and keeping clean...
I NEED A PROJECT
My objective was easy, find the best mechanical example with the worst paint...and boy did I find it
Ford Ka 03 plate with 21000 miles, one careful lady owner from new (yeh right) full ford service history... all the old MOT certificates (best thing for proof of mileage) garage receipts for work carried out... no rust...one small dent... 4- 3month old tyres . It is sweet as a nut, but the paintwork is fooooooked as bad as the QS was....happy days.
The cost, well let's just say the sight of a few £10.00 notes proved to be very tempting (I was surprised how much I got it for)

Now the good bit (only got it tonight so was a little dark outside)
not so bad :lol: 






















































oh happy days [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]



















Like this all over the car, so it will keep me busy for a few weeks, we will be keeping this for Linda to use for work so we can use the QS in good weather and meets and shows.. i know its a Ka, but it is just a runaround :wink: 
updates soon

8 hrs machine polishing (bare paint)

remember this










8)










and this 






























full post soon


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like you got something to keep you busy

Had a dog did they?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have fun mate


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Thought you might of been looking to restore other TT's for owners :wink: as many are still waiting for Dave


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

If you want a project Sid you can spend a few hours sorting out the paint on our polo! Desperately needs a machine polish [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Sid, if you were desperate for a car to work on you should have said! You're more than welcome to work your magic on mine. :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sydney :lol: :lol: :lol:

You can have a MK2 to work on if you want 

I can leave it with you for a weekend or 2


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

BugSyd

Why didnt you let us all know - you can have mine too, just think a different TT every day if you want :lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

if i were you syd i would start charging for youe expertise the wife went the hairdressers the other day and they even spoke about you in there your a legend :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

ozwigan said:


> if i were you syd i would start charging for youe expertise the wife went the hairdressers the other day and they even spoke about you in there your a legend :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow  Nice work Sid. Make sure you give some full details of how you achieved this (detailing world style) as I want to get myself a PC/DAS & get onto our polo soon & any prior info would be awesome!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Have been wondering about a polisher, I used clay for the first time today, it's good but you seem to really take it to the next level, I think I could do with a few hints and tips.

That Ka will look awesome when you have finished. I like the QS as well 8)


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Thimk i can see the space station in this one.. :wink:


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Remarkable results. Would love to see the amount of effort that goes into something like this. What sort of time it took you, processes involved, tools/products used, and a rough estimate of costs (products) for it.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

guess what......sold this today  made a v nice tidy profit 8) ..... and put the money to a street Ka, collect it tomorrrow.....here we go again :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> guess what......sold this today  made a v nice tidy profit 8) ..... and put the money to a street Ka, collect it tomorrrow.....here we go again :roll:


Not that iffy one is it Syd :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > guess what......sold this today  made a v nice tidy profit 8) ..... and put the money to a street Ka, collect it tomorrrow.....here we go again :roll:
> ...


lol no m8, for some reason they would not pay for a return flight and hotel for me to view it :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sid, 
Fantastic job there my friend,

what did you use on the Ka as I am acquiring a 206 Roland Garos off the father in law
with the full intention of doing what you have and turning it around and getting the wife a
Beetle convertible, was it machine? could I do it with a Megs G220? what cutting compound did you use?

Cheers


----------

